# Spay incision healing?



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

My girl was spayed 11 days ago. She is a year and a half. From day 1 her incision was pretty red and I just thought it was brusing against her pale skin. On the 6th day I started to notice oozing that didn't look quite right so I brought her back to the vet. They said it looked like it was the start of an infection and gave me antibiotics; which she has been taking twice a day since. They told me Friday (tomorrow) she would be ready to have the stitches removed but it does not look like it has healed enough to me. Or really even at all? She has been wearing a cone from licking (which she will do any chance she gets - she really want to lick it) and a tshirt to protect the wound from loose hair and other stuff sticking to it. Does this incision look normal? 

Otherwise she is acting normal. Eating, drinking and wanting to play with her sister (which I have been trying to restrict but she is very high energy.)


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Looks like a suture reaction. Back to the vet.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

I will be taking her tomorrow as she was supposed to get them removed. What happens when they have a suture reaction?


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

After crying and being worried sick all night I took her to the vet today. They made sure her incision was completely closed up and removed the stitches. It looks a lot better with the stitches out. A few small crusty scabs but they told me to put neosporin on it for a few more days as well as keep the dreaded cone on her. Since she was having a reaction to the sutures the puffiness of the skin around them should go down. All my other dogs healed their spay incisions perfect and didn't look as nasty as Riley's, but I am happy that it looks better without the stitches now and it has in fact healed quite nicely. Those were some thick stitches! But I guess it was a good thing since she is sooo active. I'm a worrywart!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yup. But please keep am eye in the incision. Lots of vets use the same suture to close the body walk as they do to close the skin. So a reaction may also be happening under the skin in the body wall. If the body is attacking the suture that closes the body wall, well then that could cause big issues as well.

Also, ask and take note of what suture it was so you can let future Vets know what she had a reaction to


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with gsdsar..keep an eye on it..I once had a female who had a reaction to gut stitches and had to reopen up to remove..


----------

